# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  thehoneygatherers.com

## lindsay s

Several of us in Orkney have been involved with a beekeeping research programme undertaken by Dr Karen Scott from Newcastle University. As a thank you for our help she is hoping to take Eric Tourneret up to Orkney in August and he will give a talk on his work. If he does make it here well be in for a treat. :Big Grin:  Once on his web site click on to the English home page then click PHOTO STOCK to see his work in more detail. www.thehoneygatherers.com

----------


## Jimbo

I am a big fan of Eric's work. I was given a copy of his book at Christmas. Even though it is written in French his photographs are fantastic. It is a pity he is not touring Scotland. Maybe the SBA could concider him as their tour speaker or for their conference.

----------

